# Chewing



## Jobe75 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi all, I'm just after some advice regarding Buddy, he's almost 9 months, and as I've said before, he's bonkers, which we've learned to cope with ?, But he will literally chew/destroy anything he can have. His toys are eaten, including tennis balls, rope toys, soft toys to name but a few. I've gotten him some compressed hide chews to give him something to get his teeth into but he's not interested in them. He has no baby teeth left so he's obviously not teething, my house is a constant mess of chewed up Buddy toys. He does enjoy playing with these toys before destruction but they don't last long. I think the record time is 10 minutes for a soft toy/plastic bottle cover. He's also always eaten his beds, it just takes 5 minutes of being out of the room and he's chewed a hole in them. I now lock his bedding in his crate so he can't get at it, but he's taken to destroying his bedding in the morning before I even come down stairs. It's costing a small fortune to keep replacing things. 
I guess what I'm asking is, has anyone gone through this? Does it stop? I feel like I'm never going to be able to get rid of his crate as he will just chew everything in sight! 
As I'm writing this he's lay next to me biting his toe nails !!


----------



## Ree&Nimble (Jun 5, 2017)

I am amused by this post. I have a three month old female cockapoo, Nimble... I am now wondering do I have this to come... Nimble isn't interested in her toys but enjoys chewing my fingers (feet if she cant get my hands) slippers, shoes, TIGHTS, PHONECABLES, REMOTES!! Ive started to notice when its about to happen, it seems shes just playful so before it happens ive started taking her on longer walks before it happens and spending more time playing (training) her and it seems to have calmed down. also a kong has been my savior!


----------



## Ree&Nimble (Jun 5, 2017)

Jobe75 said:


> Hi all, I'm just after some advice regarding Buddy, he's almost 9 months, and as I've said before, he's bonkers, which we've learned to cope with ?, But he will literally chew/destroy anything he can have. His toys are eaten, including tennis balls, rope toys, soft toys to name but a few. I've gotten him some compressed hide chews to give him something to get his teeth into but he's not interested in them. He has no baby teeth left so he's obviously not teething, my house is a constant mess of chewed up Buddy toys. He does enjoy playing with these toys before destruction but they don't last long. I think the record time is 10 minutes for a soft toy/plastic bottle cover. He's also always eaten his beds, it just takes 5 minutes of being out of the room and he's chewed a hole in them. I now lock his bedding in his crate so he can't get at it, but he's taken to destroying his bedding in the morning before I even come down stairs. It's costing a small fortune to keep replacing things.
> I guess what I'm asking is, has anyone gone through this? Does it stop? I feel like I'm never going to be able to get rid of his crate as he will just chew everything in sight!
> As I'm writing this he's lay next to me biting his toe nails !!



I am amused by this post. I have a three month old female cockapoo, Nimble... I am now wondering do I have this to come... Nimble isn't interested in her toys but enjoys chewing my fingers (feet if she cant get my hands) slippers, shoes, TIGHTS, PHONECABLES, REMOTES!! Ive started to notice when its about to happen, it seems shes just playful so before it happens ive started taking her on longer walks before it happens and spending more time playing (training) her and it seems to have calmed down. also a kong has been my savior!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Was it yesterday that someone was complaining about a dog who ate their carpets and furniture, maybe you should consider yourself lucky?

Rufus was/is very mouthy too and also a toy destruction expert. What he really likes is near indestructible orange ball hockey balls which are very lightweight. He keeps them in his mouth the way a baby does a soother. If you get a braided tug rope for a much bigger dog they can work at the threads for long time before they need to be replaced, plus they are cheap unlike hide chews.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It sounds to me as if Buddy has something of a chewing habit!
That being the case you need to give him things that he can safely chew and removed things that you do not want him to chew. So for the time being all soft toys, soft beds, tennis balls etc need to be put away. Make sure all of your own shoes, rugs, phone chargers etc are out of the way too. Buy a cheap plastic tub bed for him, get a couple of kong toys and smear the inside with a bit of something yummy (don't pack it with food - ), try anco root, buffalo horn (both softer than stag bars) and buys some frozen beef ribs - sold for dogs. Give a frozen rib as a treat out in the garden, he will love it and get to use those chewing muscles!
Invest in some chew proof balls - mine love chuckits and then up Buddy's interactive exercise and training time. 
At 9 months he is feeling full of life and energy - swimming is excellent at exhausting dogs when the weather is warmer and most cockapoos love it!
If Buddy is fed dry kibble on sunny days scatter his food on the lawn (while he is watching) and let him find his own dinner 
Buddy will grow out of this phase but only if he is redirected to things he can chew and given enough physical and mental exercise so that he is not constantly looking to amuse himself.
Good luck!


----------



## Jobe75 (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys, I'll put things into action. Life's been a bit hectic at the moment so Buddy's training has gone a bit slack, I'll get back on it, I'll also pay a visit to the local raw pet food shop and see what I can pick up chew wise from there.


----------

